# Xenon Taschenlampe Marke: Ich



## Dashquide (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi leutz 

Ich will mir aus dieser lampe eine Xenon Lampe bauen.

Google képkeresési találat: http://img.westfalia.de/media/show_image.php?datei_id=45241&max_x=300&max_y=300

Die Funzel hat derzeit einen Megaschweren Bleiakku eingebaut der nach einer kurzen Zeit leer ist und eine Ladezeit von 10 Stunden benőtigt.

Leuchtkraft is net übel . aber wofür ich die brauche isse einfach zu schwach.
Darum habe ich mir in der E-bucht umgeschaut nach H3 Xenonbrennern und wurde auch fündig 
Jetzt habe ich alles soweit zusammen .. aber welche stromleistung brauch ne Xenonbirne bzw 2 um zu zünden? 
Wáhren Laptopakkus mit 12 Volt ausreichent ? oder brauchs da mehr, weil ja bei autos auch nur ne 12 V batterie eingebaut ist .

na jo soweit so gut 

Sach schonmal danke  see ya

Gruß Dashquide


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Xenonlicht ? Wikipedia

Sieht mir etwas komplexer aus 
Hochspannungszünung kann man ja noch mit nem AMV + Spule hinbekommen, allerdings der Rest der Regelelektronik übersteigt mein Wissen doch etwas...

Habe ich das denn richtig verstanden, dass das ne Lampe aus nem Auto ist? Wenn nicht, vergiß das hier wieder


----------



## bleifuß90 (15. Oktober 2010)

schau mal in der Bucht nach Xenon Brenner Kit´s mit Steuergräte und allem gibt es die da doch recht günstig. 
Ein Xenonbrenner ohne Vorschaltgerät zu betreiben ist nicht möglich. Gezündet wird mit bis zu 25kV und im Betrieb dann bei 85V betrieben. 
Diese HIER zum Beispiel, taugen nicht viel und sind günstig, aber für deine Zwecke wird es wohl ausreichen.

12V sind 12V wo die herkommen ist egal, kommt halt drauf an wie lange die leuchten sollen d.h. ob dein Akku genug Kapazität hat. Eventuell ist dann eine kleine Roller oder Motorrad Batterie einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## lorenco (25. Oktober 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> 12V sind 12V wo die herkommen ist egal, kommt halt drauf an wie lange die leuchten sollen d.h. ob dein Akku genug Kapazität hat. Eventuell ist dann eine kleine Roller oder Motorrad Batterie einfacher zu handhaben.


 

das ist absoluter schwachsinn.
es muss eine bestimmte ampere spannung vom akku bereitgestellt werden.

beim zünden des xenonbrenners wird eine spitzenleistung von 8 bis 16 ampere benötigt.
bei billigxenonsets sind es manchmal nur max 6 ampere.

also sollte es doch schon ein akku sein der demendsprechende ampere leistung bereitstellt.

was die alufzeit angeht kann ich nur sagen das du mehr als max 2std rausbekommen wirst.das dann aber auch nur dann wenn du durchgehend laufen lässt.
bei mehrmaligen zünden reduziert sich das natürlich.


mfg


----------



## bleifuß90 (25. Oktober 2010)

lorenco schrieb:


> das ist absoluter schwachsinn.
> es muss eine bestimmte ampere spannung vom akku bereitgestellt werden.
> 
> was die alufzeit angeht kann ich nur sagen das du mehr als max 2std rausbekommen wirst.das dann aber auch nur dann wenn du durchgehend laufen lässt.
> ...



Mein Beitrag als absoluten Schwachsinn zu bezeichnen zeugt nicht gerade von besonderer Intelligenz und auch hat es den Anschein als hättest du weder den Start-Beitrag noch meinen richtig gelesen. Gefragt war nach der Spannung und nicht nach der Kapazität der Batterie und auch nicht nach der Spitzenlast beim einschalten. 



> also sollte es doch schon ein akku sein der demendsprechende ampere leistung bereitstellt.


Deswegen rate ich auch dazu eine kleine Roller-Batterie zu benutzen, weil Blei-Batterien wesentlich einfacher zu handhaben sind und auch einen Kälteprüfstrom von > 100Ampere haben. Man könnte aber auch Modellbauakkus nehmen, aber da Lithium  Batterien schwieriger zu handhaben sind als Blei-Batterien, reagieren  empfindlich auf Tiefentladung und auch bei der Ladung kann man kein  beliebiges Ladegerät verwenden ist das mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



> beim zünden des xenonbrenners wird eine spitzenleistung von 8 bis 16 ampere benötigt.
> bei billigxenonsets sind es manchmal nur max 6 ampere.


Ja eben Spitzenleistung. Das sind wenige Millisekunden. Das schafft auch ein intakter Laptopakku. Danach fällt die Leistungsaufnahme auf 1-2Ampere, je nach Wirkungsgrades des Vorschaltgeräts.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

Werden Edelgase nicht zum Leuchten gebracht indem man sie ionisiert? Dann sind die Ampere doch eingentlich schnurz man muss nur 5000 V oder so bereitstellen ?


----------



## bleifuß90 (26. Oktober 2010)

Um Xenonbrenner zu zünden werden bis zu 25.000Volt benötigt. Diese Spannung erzeugt das Vorschaltgerät aus den 12V der Batterie. Da aber auch beim zünden ein Strom fließt benötigt man auf der Primärseite (12V-Seite) des Vorschaltgerätes einen hohen Strom. Dieser wird nur für wenige Millisekunden benötigt, im Dauerbetrieb läuft der Xenonbrenner mit 85V. 

Das Vorschaltgerät wandelt die 12V auf 25kV hoch. Wenn auf der Sekundärseite (25kV-Seite) auch nur wenige mA Strom fließen ergibt das auch der Primärseite doch einen hohen Strom. Denn die elektrische Leistung bleibt gleich.
Formel: Volt * Ampere = Watt

-> erhöht sich die Spannung bei gleichbleibender Leistung so verringert sich der Strom. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das aber auch verringert sich die Spannung bei gleichbleibender Leistung so steigt der Strom an. 

Für unser Fall mit den Xenonbrennern heißt das, werden auf der Sekundärseite auch nur wenige mA Strom fließen so sind dass auf der Primärseite gleich einige Ampere.


----------



## dot (26. Oktober 2010)

Die 100W H4/H7 Brenner sind immer noch zu dunkel? Wuerde in jeden Fall guenstiger kommen und man braeuchte kein Vorschaltgeraet.


----------



## bleifuß90 (27. Oktober 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Die 100W H4/H7 *Brenner *sind immer noch zu dunkel? Wuerde in jeden Fall guenstiger kommen und man braeuchte kein Vorschaltgeraet.



Ich denk mal du meinst normale Hallogenglühbirnen?

Hier sollte man aber Vorsichtig sein, wenn man über eBay oder ähnliches einkauft. Habe mir mal vor einiger Zeit Lampen in eBay bestellt. Bestellt waren Normale 55Watt Birnen bekommen habe ich ausversehnen 100Watt Birnen, es stand jedenfalls 100Watt drauf es waren tatsächlich aber nur 55Watt Birnen. Eine Vergleichsmessung zu den richitgen 55Watt Birnen hat es gezeigt. Diese "100Watt" Birnen waren weder heller noch haben sie mehr Strom gezogen. 
*Also Vorsicht bei Billig-Birnen.*


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn du dir einen Xenonscheinwerfer bauen möchtest, brauchst du schon etwas mehr als eine Lampe oder Batterie...

Für eine richtige Xenon Lampe brauchst du ein so genanntes EVG... Vergleichbar mit einem Vorschaltgerät einer Energiesparlampe.

Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest leite ich deine Fragen an meinen Vater weiter.
Er entwickelt Xenon Lampen und die dafür benötigte Elektronik.


----------

